# how to connect bsnl 3g data card



## mitesh (Jan 16, 2013)

I am new to free bsd FreeBSD. I have just bought a 3g data card. *I*t*'*s working fine in Windows and Ubuntu bec*a*use installation is easy. *B*ut I am still surprised to how to connect it in free bsd FreeBSD. My card manufacturing company is Teracom. My service provider is BSNL of Chattisgarh (India). APN is "bsnlnet". DNS is 219.248.255.154 and 61.1.96.71. Can som*e*body help me*?* Please help me step by step configuration.


----------



## SirDice (Jan 16, 2013)

Is it detected by u3g(4)?


----------



## mitesh (Feb 6, 2013)

*W*hat do *yo*u mean by u3g(4)? I can load this via the following command.
`# kldload u3g`
Please, I am new. Refer the whole process.


----------



## mitesh (Feb 7, 2013)

I tried to set the ppp command but the following result find:-

```
ppp
set device ttyU0
set speed 115200
enable dns
term
at
OK
atdt12345
CARRIER NOT FOUND
```


----------

